# Solved: Upgrading to a more featured cell phone



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm thinking of upgrading to a more extensive cell phone. I've been using an LG CE110 ever since I got onto my family's AT&T wireless plan. I got it because it came free with the plan. Around 2008, I noticed that the cell phone would lock up occasionally. The screen would look perfectly fine except that the AT&T wording would be missing on the screen. I would try dialing out, but, despite the fact that I had full bar use, it would not connect out. I would have to turn it off and turn it back on before the cell phone would work again. I'm not interested in trying to fix it because of the availability of refurbished cell phones (that and I'm sure the fix would cost more than a refurb). What I'm interested in is whether or not our rates would go up if I buy a more extensive cell phone. I'm thinking of going for a BlackBerry 8820.
http://blackberry.wikispaces.com/8800
So, would our (or my) rates go up if I get a cell phone with more extensive features.

(Note: FYI, I do not intend to use the extra features.)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I know Verizon insists you have a data plan if you have a many of the higher end web enabled plans. I don't know what AT&T's policy is. Why would you want a blackberry if you aren't going to use the features it provides?


----------



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> Why would you want a blackberry if you aren't going to use the features it provides?


I asked my dad what he would recommend in terms of a good cell phone manufacturer (he's in a business position that requires him to be in constant communication via a cell phone, so the word "reliable" is *very* important). He said Blackberry and iPhone.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're just using standard cell phone features, there are tons of reliable cell phones. There's certainly no reason to spend the money for a Blackberry or iPhone if you aren't going to use the features. They're also considerably larger than standard cell phones, do you really want to pay more and lug around a larger phone all the time?


----------



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

In all truthfulness, I would prefer to have a basic cell phone. If I did pick one feature that I'd want it to have, it would be a keyboard. Unfortunately, I'm finding it rather difficult to find a website that compares cell phone brands. So, other than consumerreports.com (which costs), I'm left with asking my dad, and he's a bit of a technology snob.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, yes. Your dad is also giving you bad advice. I really doubt that any additional reliability is going to be realized if you want something like a simple phone for voice and text.

My recommendation is to go to the carrier's phone store and check out the various models. Identify a few that have the features you want, then do a web search on reviews and reliability of the specific models.


----------

